
Imagining a future dictated by Google Glass - jackyyappp
http://e27.sg/2012/07/30/imagining-a-future-dictated-by-google-glass/
======
JonnieCache
Charlie Brooker already did this, as a lavishly produced 45 minute one off
drama.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_(TV_series)>

(Episode 3 is the relevant one, though you should watch all of them.)

~~~
drucken
Yup, a true eye-opening short series!

However, the emphasis in Black Mirror is more on an "augmented sensing from
birth" perspective and the many implications if yourself, authorities and
others have access to this archive.

On the other hand, this excellent Sight video is covering the "gamification"
of life.

Either way, both cover faily dystopic visions of the future not readily found
in the mainstream.

------
sznurek
The article missed one important scene from the video - the last one.

Maybe mind control stuff is too far reaching but consider another
possibilities: for example censorship. If we would have only one news and data
stream all the time in front of us, then you will be _literally_ not able to
see and hear censored things.

One can imagine that the contact lenses could remove some object from the
vision in real time. Frightening.

~~~
Foy
Isn't most mass media fairly uniform anyways? I remember hearing criticism
that the Rwandan massacre was overlooked for quite a while because most
airtime / view attention was dedicated to the OJ Simpson trial.

~~~
sznurek
Agreed. My point was that uniformity will increase when content will be
provided by one company (take Google Glass for example).

And you are right - it's partially happening right now. I highly doubt if
website can gain popularity while being banned from Google search result.

------
sequoia
I especially liked how she characterized the experience of the Sight system
crashing while she was running with the assistance of a running/exercise
application: 'Sight crashed, I didn't see anything. I couldn't find my way
home. I didn't see anything!'

Good illustration of cyborgism: her tech-augmented vision is so tightly
integrated into her life that she "can't see" without it.

------
chipsy
This vision of the future seems surprisingly lonely. Aren't we becoming a
hivemind? Wouldn't it become more likely, rather than less, that manipulative
types get caught and have their career and reputation instantly destroyed?
Wouldn't status depend on which communities you're part of, not what products
you consume?

~~~
bsenftner
The products one consumes is the most visible, and easily acquired information
about a person. Plus, the product marketers will be pushing product-as-status
over community-as-status as hard as they can!

------
jmcejuela
Nobody comments here on the profile way to get to know people. "Are you
vegetarian? You didn't write that in your profile..."

I guess we are already so used to this kind of virtual interaction.

last.fm compatibility - 88% foursquare - 74% you both LIKE this and this...

~~~
jiggy2011
I actually think in this context "writing on your profile" is actually
outdated. More likely when you sign up for a dating profile it cross
references your online shopping accounts and gives you a suggested profile
automatically that will be partly based on the amount of meat your purchased
etc.

------
digitalsushi
So for the past five years, it's been pretty common to hang out with friends
that moved across country to catch up and all just talk about the same crud we
saw online.

If we extend this trend, then perhaps I won't feel a need to catch up with
friends since we're just consuming the same data feed all the time. It
certainly hasn't made my friends more interesting, and I am sure I am just as
boring to them.

Whether this is a problem is a much more interesting conversation. I'd like to
have a coffee with someone over this.

~~~
jokermatt999
_If we extend this trend, then perhaps I won't feel a need to catch up with
friends since we're just consuming the same data feed all the time. It
certainly hasn't made my friends more interesting, and I am sure I am just as
boring to them._

It's funny, because it seems the exact opposite to me in many cases. Sure, my
best friend and I occasionally shorten conversations by acknowledging we both
saw the same stuff on reddit, but we also follow very different bubbles
overall. One friend is far more interested in gaming news and funny videos,
another in politics and law, and another in finance. I mostly follow science
and tech. We each have a separate filter bubble, and we each have something
interesting for the other person whenever we talk. Talking to these people
makes me realize what a narrow slice of the world I consume, and I love
hearing them talk about what interesting things they've found. The internet
has greatly expanded the amount of niche content we can consume, and I'm aware
of that whenever I speak to them.

That's not to say we don't talk about non-internet things, but I'm just
focusing on that since that's the topic of discussion here.

------
braindead_in
It's hilarious to imagine the effects of software glitches. Like getting the
wrong suggestions for the date scenario. Or wrong instructions for a task.

~~~
repsilat
There's already the common story of people trusting their car's navigation too
much[1]. It will only get more common, though, and you're right that it'll be
a hoot.

1: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/6197826/Driver-
foll...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/news/6197826/Driver-followed-
satnav-to-edge-of-100ft-drop.html)

~~~
zacharypinter
Not as dramatic, but I've fallen victim to that before. I was driving back
late one night from Boulder to Denver and wanted to get to an address on
Market St. I was tired, not very familiar with the area, and didn't realize at
the time that Google Maps had chosen the address on Market St in San
Francisco. It didn't click for me until I had gone a little ways into the
mountains and reception on my phone cut out. Sigh...

------
zvrba
So what was the last scene about? Was he on a date with a real person or
testing a robot prototype?

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's implying that he can take control of her (a real person) using some sort
of back door built into the software of the Sight product. Presumably since
he's a coder at the company that makes it.

~~~
personlurking
Groundhog Day. As many tries as you want.

------
jakeonthemove
Heh, I suppose most people would use it this way.

I believe we need to fully utilize our brain before switching to external help
- maybe there's going to be an app for that?

~~~
knowtheory
Are you referring to the myth that we don't use all of our brain?
<http://www.snopes.com/science/stats/10percent.asp>

------
xyzzyb
Why were his home displays publicly viewable? If anything _her_ displays
(twitter, messages, etc) should've been filling the blank spaces.

~~~
samstave
That's how you share what art and style you have and like. Sight knew she was
in his house and this displayed his interiors for her to see.

~~~
xyzzyb
Public vs private interiors.

~~~
samstave
Yeah, maybe this portion of the vid wasn't as well thought out as it could
have been.

------
hendrik-xdest
Have a look at the new ShowCase TV series Continuum for some ideas on how an
implanted Glass chip may enhance police work in the future.

~~~
Spearchucker
Read Charles Stross' Rule 34 for an insightful vision of what technology like
this might be like for a policeman to live with daily.

Not sure how much I'd like a world in which _everything_ that's said or done
is recorded. Where you have to turn the thing off to explore ideas for fear of
being taken out of context in court. And where you have to explicitly prefix
any grey area conversation with "off the record" to enjoy (questionable)
privacy protection...

------
welcomebrand
Gamify everything!!!

